# Soundkarte 7.1 für neues Headset



## 44thMAC-God (10. Mai 2014)

*Soundkarte 7.1 für neues Headset*

MoinMoin. Mein Headset hat den Geist aufgegeben und ich werde mir nächste Woche das Razer TIAMAT Elite 7.1 holen. Von Speedlink habe ich endgültig die Schnauze voll. In meinem PC wohnt noch eine Creative SB Audigy 2 ZS die 7.1 unterstützt aber doch schon ziemlich alt ist. Frage, reicht die aus oder doch gleich eine neue Soundkarte kaufen. Wenn ja welche 7.1 Karte ist zu empfehlen? Ich spiele hauptsächlich Shooter und lege wert auf Gegenerortung, deshalb auch das Razer Headset. Aktuelle Tests zu 7.1 Soundkarten konnte ich nicht finden und die Soundkarten Kaufberatung auf der PC Games Seite bringt mich bei 7.1 nicht weiter.
Ich bin auch offen für andere Soundkarten/Headset Kombinationen, es sollte aber mindestens 5.1 sein.


----------



## Chemenu (10. Mai 2014)

Tu Dir einen Gefallen und überleg Dir das nochmal genau mit dem "5.1" bzw. "7.1" Headset.
Ich empfehle Dir mal das hier zu lesen (als Einstieg): Einkaufsführer Headsets und Kopfhörer

Für das Geld wäre ein ordentlicher Stereo Kopfhörer (und ein extra Mikro) die bessere Wahl. Gegnerortung klappt damit genauso gut, eher besser.


----------



## Miro1989 (11. Mai 2014)

Zum Spielen bringt dir ein hs mit 7.1 oder 5.1 nichts da spreche ich aus Erfahrung ich besitze das Razer Megalodon 7.1 (130 euro) und ich habe es schon in den meisten spielen getestet (Multiplayer auch) der Sound ist mega schwammig und man weis nicht genau von wo der Schuss kommt. nur im 2.1 bzw stereo Mod ist es vernünftig fürs Gaming zu nutzen und dabei schlägt es sich meiner Meinung nach auch Super... der  7.1 ist nur wirklich gut wen man sich einen Film an guckt der auch diesen Sound unterstützt.... und NUR dann ist der Sound sagenhaft. Sonst kann ich nur zu den Razer Headsets sagen das sie einen der besten trage Komfort´s haben die ich je gesehen/gefühlt habe. 24 Stunden ohne irgendwelche Ohrenschmerzen oder schmerzhaften Druck auf die Ohren gibt es einfach nur bei diesen Qualitativ Hohen Heatsets meiner Meinung nach daher ist auch der Preis berechtigt.


----------



## 44thMAC-God (11. Mai 2014)

Danke für den Link Chemenu, da werde ich mich wohl noch mal mit dem Thema beschäftigen müssen. Als ich vor Ewigkeiten, Gott das muss schon 10 Jahre her sein, von einem Stereo Headset auf ein Medusa 5.1 umgestiegen bin, war der Unterschied in der Gegnerortung für mich wie Tag und Nacht. Die positive Erfahrung ständig als Cheater beschimpft zu werden, weil man sich blitzschnell umdreht sobald hinter einem ein Geräusch ist oder zielgerichtet auf die gegnerische Position zuläuft, hat sich jetzt seit Jahren bei mir eingebrannt.
Was ist zur Soundkarte zu sagen, taugt die noch oder ist die Technik der neueren Karten so überragend besser das sich ein Austausch lohnt?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2014)

Echtes 5.1/7.1 hat sich bei Kopfhörern nie richtig durchgesetzt, weil du da halt auch bei gleichem Preis logischerweise nen schlechteren Sound als bei Stereo hast: es müssen ja vom gleichen Geld mehr kleine "Lautsprecher" und auch Stecker+Kabel finanziert werden. Zudem gibt es für Stereo inzwischen gute softwarebasierte Surround-Simulationen - das funktioniert bei den meisten Leuten sehr gut. 

Siehe auch hier vor allem Seite 4 Soundkarten für Gamer: Kauftipps und Marktübersicht  und hier allgemein zu headsets und Seite 2 zu der Surroundsimulation Headsets und Kopfhörer: Kauftipps, Surround und Anschluss-Optionen


Optimal bei der Soundqualität wäre ne passable Karte mit Dolby Headphone + Kopfhörer + separates Ansteckmic. Bei den Headsets wiederum gibt es auch viele mit USB. da hast Du denn ne Soundkarte eingebaut, die ab einer gewissen Preisklasse an sich immer auch dieses Dolby Headphone (oder ähnliches) kann.


----------

